

Ask HN: What to do if a domain registrant is uncontactable - stevejalim

Long story (vaguely) short, there's a domain I'd like to buy that's currently not being used and hasn't been used properly pretty much since it was registered (based on the Wayback Machine at archive.org).<p>I already have a hyphenated variant, but would like the non-hyphenated version too, for a slightly better user experience.<p>I'm happy to make an offer to buy the domain from the current owner.<p>The whois gives me contact details for them, but the email address bounces, the registered company doesn't appear to exist (at least, any more), and the phone number goes to a voicemail message that sounds like a pocketdial.<p>Short of driving up there (about 100 miles) and knocking their front door, I'm wondering what else I can do.<p>The domain was renewed earlier this year (and is one of 70 or so others, I gather), so I'm guessing it's someone who bought and didn't use it, or who is deliberately keeping it to sell on, but if no one can contact them, that's a bit of a problem...<p>Any suggestions, beyond me getting in the car?
======
anateus
Send them a letter. You have an address, after all! 100 miles should get
covered in under a week.

If you want to be obnoxious about it you can even have them sign for it.

~~~
uptown
Also consider sending it certified or with delivery confirmation and/or return
receipt. But keep in mind that the level of interest you display in your
attempts to get in touch may also increase their asking price of the domain.

------
CatalystFactory
I would inform the registrar that the email information in the WHOIS is
incorrect.

I would also send a polite letter, in my experience that can get the ball
rolling.

My gut says that if they have 70 domains registered, it's likely you'll have
to pay an arm, a leg, and your firstborn for the domain. Good luck!

------
reashlin
Contact the registrar. If they cannot get the details of the registrant then
they will be the ones most likely to advise you further.

If its been recently paid for the the registrar has bank or credit details in
the registrant at the very least.

~~~
covati
All domain owners are required to maintain current and working contact
details. Not doing so is grounds for the registrar to cancel their
registration. Contact the registrar to inform them that the email address
bounces.

I think they will probably inquire about the postal address, so I would try
mailing a letter as well.

~~~
qjz
I recommend not being a jerk about it. Endangering their registrations is not
going to put you in a good bargaining position. The registrar is happily being
paid for these domains, and just because an address bounces for you doesn't
mean it bounces for everyone (unless it's an unknown user). In any case, these
issues are easily resolved in the registrant's favor, and they're not going to
be in a good mood if you spoil their day. If you can't get a reply, pick
another name and move on.

Also keep in mind that not all domains are used for the World Wide Web. I
regularly get inquiries about domains I own because "they aren't being used"
when, actually, they are critical to my infrastructure and just don't have any
web sites associated with them.

------
tdmackey
They are not obligated to reply to you in any way. While the registrar can
technically cancel the registration because of an invalid email addr, I don't
know of a single registrar who will. Certified mail is the best way to contact
them, but again if they aren't looking to sell don't expect a reply.

